# Ethan was not a Golden, but I still would like to post this.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I lost my cat Ethan today. He and his sister were the first animals I ever owned on my own. (For a history of this Ethans medical saga you can see it in the post called Tumor time. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/14827-tumor-time.html

The vet called me at 3:30 to say that Ethan had passed away about 3:00pm. When I had called at 1:00pm they said he was starting to perk up and was more aware of his surroundings. So you can imagine when I get the next phone call saying he is gone, it was not what I expected. Apparently around 2:00pm he took a turn for the worse.

The vet has no idea what the final reason was for his death. His kidney numbers were very high this time so he could have possibly went into kidney failure from all the stress of me taking him in to have tumors removed and tested. Then 10 days later when he went back to get the stitches out that stress must have through him over the edge.

The sad part is being at home here and watching his sister walking around the house trying to find him.

RIP Ethan..........


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Barb


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, may the memories you have of him bring you comfort. We all know of the pain and emptiness you are feeling. Give Ethan's sister lots of extra loving.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm very sorry your sweet kitty didn't make it 

Thinking of you


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob,

I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of Ethan's passing. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Whatever the animal,it's always tough when you lose them whether they are young or not.
I'm so sorry for yr loss!.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

ohmigosh, i am so sorry for your loss!! he sounds like a very special cat.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks all,

The vets office just called me back. This whole situation of tumors and now Ethan passing did not sit right with them so they did a free necropsy on Ethan. 
They were hoping I did not mind they went ahead and did it but wanted to give me, and them, closure. It turned out Ethan had large stone in his bladder. The day he got his stitches out they had him in an upright position. They feel this upright position caused some of the stones to get caught and block his bladder. His bladder did ruptured, prpbably yesterday, and there would have been nothing anyone could have done. 

I guess I feel better now knowing what happened and I am glad the vets office wanted to not let this whole thing rest until they had answers as well.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

So sorry about your cat. My brother & his family lost their 16 yr old cat on Monday to kidney failure. He sounded like a great kitty.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, Rob. I'm so sorry. Knowing what happened doesn't make missing him any easier. God bless little guy, rest in peace.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so aorry that you have lost a loved one. It doesnt matter what they are, they are all loved and missed the exact same. We will light a candle for sweet Ethan tonight.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Im So Sorry For Your Loss, Its So Hard When We Lose Our Animals......your In My Thoughts And Prayers


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Rob. All our animals are so precious to us. It really hurts when we lose one, no matter the reason. I'm holding you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your kitty. I'm sure he'll be waiting at the bridge for you.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure all your pets will feel his loss.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Rob,
I read your other post and I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty, Ethan. remember all the good, fun memories you all had and give his sister some extra hugs tonight. I know Ethan will be missed. thinking of you and your family.
Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry Rob, for the loss of Ethan. The loss of any pet is painful. Good thoughts heading your way.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww Rob - I'm so sorry.  My condolences to you all.

I lost my first dog due to complications of bladder stones - peritinitus which sounds like what happened to Ethan. 

~hugs~ to you my friend.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob I am terribly sorry about the loss of Ethan. It is never easy. I know he was very special to you. May you find peace in the coming days ahead.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Rob... I'm very sorry that your kitty is gone. I can understand how difficult this must be for you and for your other kitty. Please give his sister a big cuddle for me... and know that I am thinking of you as well.
((HUGS))


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, I am so sorry! Its very apparent that Ethan was a much loved cat by his humans as well as his sister. Give her a big hug from us. I'm sure she is really feeling his loss right now.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Rob, I'm very sorry for your loss. Both of my elderly cats passed away this last year so I know what you are going through. They become part of the family and their loss sure leaves an empty spot.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Rob, I am so very sorry. I'm sure Ethan died knowing he was loved and well cared for, but I know that only gives you a bit of solace. It's just so hard...


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. 

Helaine


----------



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

whether it be a dog, cat, lizard, fish.....they are still a big part of the family and it is always hard to loose any one of them. very sorry to hear about your kitty


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Rob, besides missing Ethan, it hurts as much to see your other kitty looking for and missing him also.....cyber-hugs being sent to you. I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Ethan's passing. It sounds like you have a caring vet there, though. Give Ethan's sister some extra lovin'. My condolences, you'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob I am so sorry to hear about Ethan. Please know you have my sincerest sympathies. Give his sister one big hug. I am sure it is hard on her looking for her brother. At least Ethan had a wonderful, loving, caring life with you and that is very special. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Rob, I'm so sorry you lost Ethan and now watch his sister miss him. You can love on her and miss him together.


----------

